# Drop Calves



## Slugmar (May 26, 2008)

Well with the rising price of beef I'm looking at heading to a sale and trying my hand at a couple drop calves today. I have the vet lined up to take a look at them on my way back into town with them for shots and such that we will need to give.

I'm looking to pick up 4 to 5 to fill my freezer, parents and sister and then maybe resale to recoup cost I'm I right that any type of black calves will probably bring the highest resale value (mostly due to Black Angus marketing) Then other beef cows, then Holstein and finally Jersey bringing the rear in price.

When looking for a drop calves I should see how dirty their butt is look at the eyes and how active they are correct. Anything else I should be looking for ?


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

how clean there feet are...tells you how clean a pen or trailer they were in.......sometimes the most active.......ones running the fence back and forth .. .WEAR THERE SELF OUT much like a 5 year old kid then crash so i want one in between.....
.what is ON the tail makes a difference to me a big clump of bright yellow manure tells me they got colostrum.....and sometimes a young calf will not know to raise there tail first......and if the tail is just WET ..that can be a bad sign..runny water scours will only wet the tail.......I want a calf that is cleaning itself even at 3 days old....licking marks tells me it is the cow or the calf either is a good sign


----------

